# The Useless but Interesting fact thread



## Zenooph

For some bizarre reason my brain loves retaining useless general knowledge facts instead of relevant information. So in an attempt to open up some storage space so I can store some new information I am going to attempt to dump some of my useless, but interesting information here. If any of you wish to join me, please do so, we all might learn something new. Or challenge me by giving me a topic to see if I have any facts about it. I promise not to use Google and pull it out of my brain.

First fact.

There are about 1 million ants on earth for every human, which means that the total weight of all the ants on earth is almost equal to the total weight of the humans on earth.

PS. Feel free to call BS if you don't agree with my fact.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Love it! Great idea - go for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All porcupines float in water.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It is estimated that millions of trees are planted by forgetful squirrels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zenooph

That explains a lot. I've always thought all squirrels have ADHD

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grapes explode when you put them in the microwave.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zenooph

There is a 400 year-old Japanese ritual called 'baby-cry sumo' where sumo wrestlers deliberately make babies cry to bring them good health

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The average human will shed 40 pounds of skin in a lifetime. Yech!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zenooph

And because of the skin shedding and dustmites it is possible for your mattress to almost double in weight over a 10 year lifespan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick

Gravity affects time - the stronger gravity is, the slower time goes.

Because of this fact, GPS satellites around the earth run at a slightly different speed (of time) than your GPS device and your GPS device has to compensate for this fact when calculating your position on earth

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Zenooph

The placebo effect works, even if you know that you are taking a placebo. 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

64% of statistics are made up on the spot.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zenooph

Wesley said:


> 64% of statistics are made up on the spot.



I thought it was 74%

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zenooph

Donald Duck's middle name is Fauntleroy

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Challenge: Bill Gates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zenooph

Bill Gates makes so much money each minute and his time is so valuable that if he were to drop a $100 bill on his way to a meeting, it would cost him more money to pick up the $100 than to just leave it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Zenooph

Here's a bonus Bill Gates fact for you.

His house is controlled by 4 super computers and everything, from the lighting to the music is controlled by those 4 servers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Zenooph

Morning related fact:
Roosters crow in order of rank. The alpha male has the honour of heralding the dawn, followed by the other roosters in descending rank

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Zenooph 
Loved your OP about the ants

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zenooph

@Silver Ants are fascinating creatures. A colony of ants function as a single organism as opposed to a whole bunch of individual ants.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Zenooph

Liechtenstein is the 6th smallest country in the world yet it is the world's biggest exporter of false teeth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Zenooph

Dogs have around 2000 taste buds, while humans have around 9000

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days, you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Zenooph

Triskaidekaphobia is the fear of the number 13

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## G-MAN

Myrmecophobia is the inexplicable fear of ants.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Matt

Cenosillicaphobia - the fear of an empty glass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## G-MAN

Matt said:


> Cenosillicaphobia - the fear of an empty glass.



Now thats a fear I can relate to! Bwahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Matt said:


> Cenosillicaphobia - the fear of an empty glass.



I know this fear very well .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> I know this fear very well .


Always help to be able to put a name to it. First step in overcoming the fear.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Always help to be able to put a name to it. First step in overcoming the fear.



I tried Andre, but; "No more Beer", "No more Wine", "No more Cognac", and even this unpronounceable "Cenosillicaphobia" didn't help me two hoots to overcome an empty glass fear - I will keep on trying .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee

If you passed gas consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an atomic bomb.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

* JOHANNESBURG*'s name:
The settlement was named after two officials of the Zuid-Afrikaansche Republiek (ZAR), Christiaan Johannes Joubert and Johannes Rissik, who both worked in land surveying and mapping. The two men combined the *name* they shared, adding 'burg', the archaic Afrikaans word for 'fortified city'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> * JOHANNESBURG*'s name:
> The settlement was named after two officials of the Zuid-Afrikaansche Republiek (ZAR), Christiaan Johannes Joubert and Johannes Rissik, who both worked in land surveying and mapping. The two men combined the *name* they shared, adding 'burg', the archaic Afrikaans word for 'fortified city'.



Interesting - and I assume that's where the name Rissik Street (does it still exist?) comes from.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Richard Branson to fly to space before Jeff Bezos*
Richard Branson plans to fly to space on July 11, days before a similar journey by fellow billionaire Jeff Bezos. The shares of Branson’s Virgin Galactic Holdings Inc. surged.

The VSS Unity spacecraft will also carry three Virgin Galactic employees and two pilots from the launch site in New Mexico, according to a company statement Thursday. Bezos is planning a trip to space July 20 from nearby West Texas aboard a rocket made by Blue Origin, the Amazon.com Inc. founder’s space company.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/science/404541-richard-branson-to-fly-to-space-before-jeff-bezos.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> *Richard Branson to fly to space before Jeff Bezos*
> Richard Branson plans to fly to space on July 11, days before a similar journey by fellow billionaire Jeff Bezos. The shares of Branson’s Virgin Galactic Holdings Inc. surged.
> 
> The VSS Unity spacecraft will also carry three Virgin Galactic employees and two pilots from the launch site in New Mexico, according to a company statement Thursday. Bezos is planning a trip to space July 20 from nearby West Texas aboard a rocket made by Blue Origin, the Amazon.com Inc. founder’s space company.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/science/404541-richard-branson-to-fly-to-space-before-jeff-bezos.html



The race to space... and Buzz Aldrin is sitting and laughing at all of them having been to space without paying a cent for it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The race to space... and Buzz Aldrin is sitting and laughing at all of them having been to space without paying a cent for it...


I may be wrong but am under the impression that in order to be in space you need to reach an altitude of 100km? These guys are not going that high. In any case Bob Marley got there before all of them.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO

*You know you are a Vape Snob if*:

-You’ve spent more than a car payment on a mod or you could pay for your kids to go to college by selling your collection.
-You taste a juice and know without a shadow of a doubt where they bought their flavor bases.
-You laugh your ass off when someone tells you their juice is “100% VG”.
-You look at a half filled 120ml bottle of your favorite juice and think “man I need more fast”.
-You have a brand of cotton and refuse to even try others.
-You vape Cornbread when everyone else is still vaping custards
-You refuse to try someone’s vape because they haven’t discovered how amazing Ti is.
-You leave the house with only one mod and feel “naked”.
[THEVAPESNOB]

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*The story of the iconic Soviet general and the secret order for a special kind of Coca-Cola*

''Zhukov had developed an intense liking for Coca-Cola, a drink now illegal in the Soviet Union. Not only that, Zhukov feared that being seen consuming such a recognisable Western product would lead to punishment.

In an effort to maintain good ties, the Truman administration undertook a covert effort to get Zhukov the soda he wanted.''
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/us-secret-clear-coca-cola-for-soviet-gen-georgy-zhukov-2021-7

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> I may be wrong but am under the impression that in order to be in space you need to reach an altitude of 100km? These guys are not going that high. In any case Bob Marley got there before all of them.
> 
> Regards




Of course, you are wrong !!!!

FAI (_Fédération Aéronautique Internationale*) *_defines it as 100km. They use the Karman Line.

USA defines its 80km. The U.S. military and NASA define space differently. According to them, space starts 12 miles below the Kármán Line, at 50 miles above Earth's surface. Satellites can stay in orbit for ages between Karman Line and 80km.

Watch from 10:50

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

"*Without wax*" in latin *is* "Sin cera," which eventually became the English *word* "sincerely." Thus, the *phrase* "*without wax*" means "*without* mistakes" or "sincerely."
According to one popular explanation, dishonest sculptors in Rome or Greece would cover flaws in their work with *wax* to deceive the viewer; therefore, a *sculpture* "*without wax*" would mean honesty in its perfection. In its early days, the word could refer to the immaterial and material.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> "*Without wax*" in latin *is* "Sin cera," which eventually became the English *word* "sincerely." Thus, the *phrase* "*without wax*" means "*without* mistakes" or "sincerely."
> According to one popular explanation, dishonest sculptors in Rome or Greece would cover flaws in their work with *wax* to deceive the viewer; therefore, a *sculpture* "*without wax*" would mean honesty in its perfection. In its early days, the word could refer to the immaterial and material.



Thanks @ARYANTO !

Sincerely!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 234795


Whatacountry!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Around 2,030 million years ago a meteor the size of a mountain (about 10km across) fell to earth in South Africa’s Free State making a crater 300km across; it is the* oldest crater from either a comet or meteorite *and the site of the largest energy release in history

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*There are around 3,000 shipwrecks off the coast of South Africa.*
The 3,000km of coastline, including the infamous Cape of Good Hope and the coastline of the Eastern Cape, have been claiming seafaring victims for centuries. South African law now protects all shipwrecks.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Flowing through 11 countries and spanning an incredible 6,650 km in total, *the Nile* is not only Africa’s longest river, but it is also often considered to be the longest in the world. Stretching from Uganda in the south to Egypt in the north, the river is a major water source for several of Africa’s countries, including Egypt and Sudan, and holds a firm association with the intriguing ancient Egyptian civilisation.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Flowing through 11 countries and spanning an incredible 6,650 km in total, *the Nile* is not only Africa’s longest river, but it is also often considered to be the longest in the world. Stretching from Uganda in the south to Egypt in the north, the river is a major water source for several of Africa’s countries, including Egypt and Sudan, and holds a firm association with the intriguing ancient Egyptian civilisation.


And maybe the reason for a major war between Egypt and Sudan on one side, and Ethiopia on the other side in the very near future!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


> Around 2,030 million years ago a meteor the size of a mountain (about 10km across) fell to earth in South Africa’s Free State making a crater 300km across; it is the* oldest crater from either a comet or meteorite *and the site of the largest energy release in history



That would be the "Vredefort koepel" (Vredefort Dome) if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

According to _Guinness World Records_, the first person to be charged with speeding was *Walter Arnold* of the English village of Paddock Wood, Kent. On Jan. 28, 1896, Arnold was spotted going four times the speed limit in his 19th-century Benz—but since the speed limit at the time was just two miles per hour, that meant he was not going too fast by today's standards. The constable had to chase him down on his bicycle, issuing a ticket for £4 7s and earning Arnold the speedy distinction

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

* Pineapple works as a natural meat tenderizer.*

The fruit is packed with the enzyme bromelain, which breaks down protein chains, making it an ideal marinade for meats when you don't have a lot of time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Hottest spot ever recorded on Earth is El Azizia, in Libya, where a temperature of 136 degrees Fahrenheit was recorded on Sept. 13, 1922. While hotter spots have likely occurred in other parts of the planet at other times, this is the most scorching temperature ever formally recorded by a weather station.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Despite what you may have seen on other lists of random trivia, your *fingernails and hair ,do not continue to grow after you die *. To grow, these must have a steady supply of glucose, which is cut off after the heart stops beating, preventing any further growth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stranger

What if you are diabetic ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

ARYANTO said:


> According to _Guinness World Records_, the first person to be charged with speeding was *Walter Arnold* of the English village of Paddock Wood, Kent. On Jan. 28, 1896, Arnold was spotted going four times the speed limit in his 19th-century Benz—but since the speed limit at the time was just two miles per hour, that meant he was not going too fast by today's standards. The constable had to chase him down on his bicycle, issuing a ticket for £4 7s and earning Arnold the speedy distinction



Pics or it never happened.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

It must have looked something like this...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

No man, I want to see what Mr Walter Arnold looked like .

I found the copper, his bike is in for service.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


> Despite what you may have seen on other lists of random trivia, your *fingernails and hair ,do not continue to grow after you die *. To grow, these must have a steady supply of glucose, which is cut off after the heart stops beating, preventing any further growth.



It's the skin receding that makes it look like nails and hair is growing after death.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

No number from 1 to 999 includes the letter "a" in its word form.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO

If you're trying to locate *Rome* on a map, you'd probably head right to the boot-shaped country of Italy. But Europe isn't the only continent that decided to use that particular name, or rather, the Italian version, "Roma." In fact, there's a Rome on *every continent except Antarctica*, according to _National Geographic.
Rome in Italy is properly spelled "Roma," -(Europe)
Roma, Indonesia(Asia)



http://www.geonames.org/6403948/roma.html
Roma, Lesotho (Africa)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roma,_Lesotho
Roma, Queensland (Australia)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roma,_Queensland
La Roma and Pto. Roma, Ecuador (South America)



http://www.fallingrain.com/world/EC/10/La_Roma.html



http://www.geonames.org/3652745/puerto-de-roma.html
Roma, Texas, USA, putting a "Roma" on each of the six inhabited continents.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roma,_Texas_

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

During World War II, then 18-year-old Princess Elizabeth was a member of the Women's Auxiliary Territorial Service, making her the only woman in the British royal family to have served in the armed forces and the only living head of state to serve in the Second World War.

Second Subaltern *Elizabeth Windsor*, as she was called during her service, trained as a mechanic and military truck driver, according to _Time_. Interestingly, Her Majesty is also the only person in Britain who doesn't need a driver's license to get behind the wheel!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

"Schoolmaster" is an anagram of "the classroom."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

There are two kinds of people in this world: those who love to sleep naked and those who could never drift off if they aren't wearing proper PJs. But according to a survey conducted in 2018 by MattressAdvisor.com, plenty of people prefer to head to bed in the buff. The poll found that 65 percent of millennials sleep in the nude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

The Twitter bird has a name.

It's Larry, Supposedly, the blue bird was named after former NBA player *Larry Bird*, who used to play for Twitter co-founder *Biz Stone's* home-state team, the Boston Celtics.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

First, what we now know of as a mouse had the name: "X-Y Position Indicator for a Display System," then it got the snappier moniker turtle, then rodent, and finally mouse.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

According to Kutztown University, a 999-sided polygon or enneahectaenneacontakaienneagon can be broken down into the Greek names for the numbers ennea (9), hecta (100), enneaconta (90), kai (and) ennea (9), with gon (side) on the end




https://bestlifeonline.com/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Asia is the most densely populated continent, with 246 people per square mile.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Stranger

*Pogonophobia is the fear of beards.*





Shutterstock
You probably know your fair share of men who sport some sort of facial hair. But if you suffer from pogonophobia—the fear of beards—then you'd rather avoid them. And it turns out, this fear could be justified: A 2018 study published in the journal _European Radiology_ suggests that beards contain "significantly higher" amounts of bacteria than dogs do.

You mingers.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

*The first oranges weren’t orange*
The original oranges from Southeast Asia were a tangerine-pomelo hybrid, and they were actually green. In fact, oranges in warmer regions like Vietnam and Thailand still stay green through maturity.

(And Carrots were white...)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

*Peanuts aren’t technically nuts*
They’re legumes. According to Merriam-Webster, a nut is only a nut if it’s “a hard-shelled dry fruit or seed with a separable rind or shell and interior kernel.” That means walnuts, almonds, cashews, and pistachios aren’t nuts either. They’re seeds.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

*There were active volcanoes on the moon when dinosaurs were alive*
Most of the volcanoes probably stopped one billion years ago, but NASA findings have suggested there might still have been active lava flow 100 million years ago, when dinosaurs were still roaming.

Imagine the view!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

*You only have two body parts that never stop growing*
Human noses and ears keep getting bigger, even when the rest of the body’s growth has come to a halt.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger

There is a part of my body that has intermittent growth.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> There is a part of my body that has intermittent growth.



Like your hair... or your belly over xmas (or during lockdown)...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Stranger said:


> There is a part of my body that has intermittent growth.



That the same one that goes missing when you take a swim at Bloubergstrand ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Mofo's...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

10 FUN FACTS ABOUT BEES:
The reason bees are so noisy is because they beat their wings 11,400 times in one minute!
Only female bees can sting. Male bees don’t have stingers.
Honey bees communicate through a series of dance moves.
A hive of bees will fly over 55,000 miles to make 1lb of honey and can create 100lbs of honey in a year.
Bees can sense the hormone a human gives off when they’re scared. If they feel their hive is threatened they’ll attack.
The Honey Bee is the only insect that makes food man can eat.
Each Honey Bee from the same hive has their own specific color identification.
The Ancient Egyptian King Pepy II came up with a clever insect repellent. He would cover a slave completely with honey so they would be attracted to the honey and not him.
Eating honey makes you smarter! It has an antioxidant that improves brain functions.
1 bee has 5 eyes!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

In the 10th century, men in Europe adopted the now-gendered fashion choice of *heels* to make it easier to ride their horses: Adding heels to their boots made it easier to stay in their stirrups.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

_This , dear friends is why I prefer Coca Cola and beer to H20..._
''Drinking too much water can be deadly. When guzzling a lot of liquid, you can suffer from water intoxication or hyponatremia, which occurs after an obscene amount of water is consumed, often during endurance events when participants are also losing sodium through their sweat.''

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> _This , dear friends is why I prefer Coca Cola and beer to H20..._
> ''Drinking too much water can be deadly. When guzzling a lot of liquid, you can suffer from water intoxication or hyponatremia, which occurs after an obscene amount of water is consumed, often during endurance events when participants are also losing sodium through their sweat.''



I'm not saying water is "bad" for you, but did you know that:
Hitler, Idi Amin, Osama Bin Laden, Jeffery Dahmer, Robert Mugabe and Julius Malema are and were all known water drinkers!!!!! Makes one think!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


>



Bottle number 6

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

6

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix

5. (There is no opening between bottle 1 and pipe to bottle 2).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Asterix said:


> 5. (There is no opening between bottle 1 and pipe to bottle 2).


In theory 5, buuuuuuuuuuut ... it would depend on the volume of each bottle and the pressure of the water, and what your interpretation of full is, as I don't see anywhere for the air to escape, meaning the air would compress to a point matching the incoming water pressure and then stop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> In theory 5, buuuuuuuuuuut ... it would depend on the volume of each bottle and the pressure of the water, and what your interpretation of full is, as I don't see anywhere for the air to escape, meaning the air would compress to a point matching the incoming water pressure and then stop.


You left out the tampon stuck in the pipe between 1 and 3.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

blujeenz said:


> You left out the tampon stuck in the pipe between 1 and 3.



Redrawn with "plug" ... and #1 wins

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Munro31

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> In theory 5, buuuuuuuuuuut ... it would depend on the volume of each bottle and the pressure of the water, and what your interpretation of full is, as I don't see anywhere for the air to escape, meaning the air would compress to a point matching the incoming water pressure and then stop.


I knew this was going to happen! All science and boom, tampon.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

